# DSHobro 0.1a released



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

*DSHobro 0.1a released*

Homebrew web browser, alpha version








This homebrew is different from the other existing web browsers (hence why some don't like to call it a web browser). Unlike Okiwi or DSOrganize, DSHobro requires a PC application to function since the HTML rendering isn't done on the DS. Rendering HTML on the DS itself is made quite challenging by the limited power of the console, so again I'd like to address my most sincere congratulations to DragonMinded and the authors of Okiwi.






So basically what this homebrew does: it connects to the PC application, which downloads the page and sends a copy to the DS (under the form of a JPG image). Some people like to compare it to VNC but it is wrong - the PC application stays in the tray and doesn't show on the screen, so you can use both the DS browser and your PC at the same time.
Needless to say, you don't need to be at home to use the browser. If you're running the PC app, you can connect from anywhere (eg. in a WiFi hotspot) as long as you know your PC's IP address.
In its current state, DSHobro isn't very useful _per se_, but if you're as curious as I am you might still want to give it a try.








 Visit my devblog for more info






 Check this new YouTube video of DSHobro in action






 Download DSHobro 0.1a from GBAtemp.net
*Warning:* the ZIP file contains a .exe application so I recommend you do not download it from anywhere else. You can also check the CRC32 of the .exe file for more security, it should be F79A9AA1.
*Note:* the homebrew doesn't need to load or save anything from the flash memory, so you don't need to DLDI patch it.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for the work! 
Things i noticed:
- unreadable fonts most of the time, would be great to do some zooming
- how do i scroll? it says i can scroll with the d-pad, however, every button brings up the key input and there seems to be no way to get rid of it again except loading the page again
- also can't scroll with the stylus
- cant input in any forms

I guess you knew all these already..
Still good lookin' out =)


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah, as I said on my blog:



			
				myself said:
			
		

> So, what's available in this version?
> - connection & authentication
> - visit any website by entering the URL with the virtual keyboard
> - you can clic on the page
> ...


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah okay, didn't read that already. Thanks though, it gives a nice impression.


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 2, 2007)

this can also be used by parents to track their poor kids' internet use! hoorah!


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

NetixRiqua: in this version, yeah! but in later versions it will be hidden, and the traffic will be encrypted, so no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a side note, don't try to use 100% for the image quality because it produces buggy JPG images!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 2, 2007)

if the page is a JPG to the DS, then how the heck does it recognize where forms/ hyperlinks are?


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

when you click on the DS screen, the position of the stylus (where you clicked) is sent to the PC app, and if there was a link at that position, the new page loads and is refreshed on the DS.
If there wasn't anything at that position then the image (on the DS) doesn't refresh.


----------



## Nemo_DS (Apr 2, 2007)

I've been trying it till now, and i can say it's a really nice app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the hb, Costello! 

Besides, i want to remember to everybody to use own routers ip, making a cmd -> ipconfig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't do it, so ip was wrong, it didn't connect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Greets.


----------



## khan (Apr 2, 2007)

1 or 2 months down the line, it could easily be the most used Homebrew. thanks *Costello*


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, thanks a lot... I can easily see the great deal of work that has gone into this. Also, thanks for making sure it supports everyone.

Does this work with WEP? I can't get it to work.


----------



## Nemo_DS (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Wow, thanks a lot... I can easily see the great deal of work that has gone into this. Also, thanks for making sure it supports everyone.
> 
> Does this work with WEP? I can't get it to work.


It does. I use ASUS WL-167G with classic WLAN center, one used for modded Nintendo WiFi keys, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Open, 10 char Wep..

Try to connect with a game or a homebrew firstly, then go for the browser. Should work.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 2, 2007)

Pretty sweet!


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 2, 2007)

Everytime I try connecting, my DS recieves this error:

"Connection closed by host.
Authentication process failed.
Press any button to continue"

and DSHobro Server recieves:

"Violation d'acces a l'address 00495E0C dans le module 'DSHobro.exe'.  Lecture de l'adress 00000168."



Any help? :|


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dude, I got connected and this sweet as heck. This has quickly become my favorite non-emulator homebrew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing I can't get to work is scrolling. When I use the d-pad, it brings up the keyboard.


----------



## Nemo_DS (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> yeah, as I said on my blog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read post below, scrolling hasn't been implementated yet ^^


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 2, 2007)

Heh, silly me. Thanks Nemo. I'll quit making a fool out of myself now...


----------



## spillo (Apr 2, 2007)

compliments! I have tried on G6lite...how beta is excellent! some fault has, but I count in an improvement in future!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps. you excuse if English is not correct, I am Italian


----------



## Verocity (Apr 2, 2007)

You da man!


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Everytime I try connecting, my DS recieves this error:
> 
> "Connection closed by host.
> Authentication process failed.
> ...



If you disconnect the DS, you have to exit the PC application and restart it, because there's no proper disconnection notification at the moment. So try restarting the PC app, and reboot the DS.
Also hm make sure your firewall accepts incoming and ougtoing traffic from the application?

I can't help much more sorry... it's a very buggy app really, I did it (and the ds homebrew) in only 2 days.


----------



## finalmagic (Apr 2, 2007)

excuse me, but what's this error? How to fix it?
It displays when i try to connect . 
I use R4ds .


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

Asynchronous socket error #10053 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Socket Error 10053 - An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine.
> 
> Error 10053 means that an established connection has been dropped.
> 
> ...



basically I recommend you restart both the application and the homebrew.

Or that you wait for the next version


----------



## wilsey (Apr 2, 2007)

got it workin over my network no problem, works great,  excellent job, now to look forward to next version with scroll


----------



## Cyan (Apr 2, 2007)

The google page is loading instantly on the PC side, but make some time to print to the DS.
on your video on youtube, DSHobro has a better speed response. 

I'm on a 11Mbs WiFi b/g without wep
it makes 16sec to load with 85% jpg quality (default value)
8sec at 60%
6sec at 20%
4sec at 10%

which quality % did you set when you made this video ?


Don't forget the "hide virtual keyboard" feature ^^


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 2, 2007)

Works flawlessly, thanks Costello!


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> The google page is loading instantly on the PC side, but make some time to print to the DS.
> on your video on youtube, DSHobro has a better speed response.
> 
> I'm on a 11Mbs WiFi b/g without wep
> ...



It all comes down to your wifi network.
I was having annoying problems with the wifi yesterday, and turns out my router was dying. Only thing I did was reboot the router and the speed was back fine. 
In the best possible environment (DS close to wifi, PC not downloading/uploading) pages like google.co.uk load instantly for me.


----------



## Verocity (Apr 2, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 2, 2007)

z0mg, what a pleasant little Spring Break surprise for me this week... this is really going to be big I think... I can't wait until the next version comes out. (How is that coming, BTW?)


----------



## Relys (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, nice application! When do you think forums will work, and how long tell we get encryption? (I would rather my family not know what web sites I visit!)

Keep up the awesome programing!
Relys


----------



## James Kudo (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> (I would rather my family not know what web sites I visit!)
> Relys




You can always share the websites you enjoy browsing with us.


----------



## Costello (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm planning to release a 0.2 version in a few days, it should include:
- faster speed
- zooming (thanks to Mollusk)
- scrolling (credits to Mollusk too)
- encryption
- improved stability for the pc application


thanks for the vid Verocity


----------



## Verocity (Apr 2, 2007)

No problem, looking forward to future development!


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2007)

Does Hobro stands for Home Browser?





NVM:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The title of my DS homebrew browser is:
> DSHoBro, which stands for DS Homebrew Browser.
> 
> No april fools!
> "Only fools believe in april fools" (© a fool).



Great work Costello


----------



## bobrules (Apr 2, 2007)

Omg this is wack sick alwsome man! I have a question, can this browser go into wep encrypted wifi router?


edit: just tested it google page worked no proble, it didn't ask for any wep either. Can't wait for future updates


----------



## shurf (Apr 2, 2007)

Great work, Costello! This browser works wonderfully and I love the short load times.

Looking forward to future releases!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 2, 2007)

This works on R4 btw, and i'm looking forward to the zoom and scroll section, but also looking forward to the click function more better.


----------



## Relys (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(James Kudo @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > (I would rather my family not know what web sites I visit!)
> ...



ermmm I'd rather not. Mostly just emulation, and a few "adultish" sites.

I'm really looking foward to the next release! This may be the coolist thing sence marshmellows!


----------



## monaug5 (Apr 2, 2007)

Excellent work as for your new revolutionary app i would love to aid you in your work Costello!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 2, 2007)

I would love to see a keyboard button where you can erase the whole line with out touching backspace all the time. Also it is only possible to leave the keyboard when you hit enter, but I would like to see a button that can close the keyboard.


----------



## Volsfan91 (Apr 2, 2007)

Costello, I can't ******** wait for the second release. This is so cool!

See, this was a genius idea... true web browsing on the DS might never be plausible. So you got smart- you thought of pseudo browsing.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 2, 2007)

The verocity's video show a loading delay of 16~18secondes too.
I'm not the only one with longer loading delay than your 1st video.


I'm waiting for 0.2


----------



## Relys (Apr 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Costello, I can't ******** wait for the second release. This is so cool!
> 
> See, this was a genius idea... true web browsing on the DS might never be plausible. So you got smart- you thought of pseudo browsing.



I think you might have overdone the cencering abit, there!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 2, 2007)

Same here, can't wait for 0.5 Already!! This is totally unique and intuitive idea. I would like to see improvement in clicking on the screen before zooming though.


----------



## shurf (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> true web browsing on the DS might never be plausible.



Last I checked, it was already done.


----------



## Relys (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(shurf @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > true web browsing on the DS might never be plausible.
> ...



Yep.. one word. "opera"!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(shurf @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Volsfan91 @ Apr 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > true web browsing on the DS might never be plausible.
> ...




which browser you talking about?


----------



## lagman (Apr 3, 2007)

Check the comment above yours.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey quickly, can anyone tell me which homebrew browser uses no ram or slot 2?


----------



## shurf (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 2 2007 said:


> Hey quickly, can anyone tell me which homebrew browser uses no ram or slot 2?



I think the text-based browsers (such as the one you'd find in DSOrganize) can work on slot-1 carts alone. Someone should confirm though.


----------



## Verocity (Apr 3, 2007)

Testing Loading Times


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 3, 2007)

gotit yesterday from ur blog! very nice!!!
when can we expect a text input thingy? (I like how you can change keyboard color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## fischju_original (Apr 3, 2007)

bah, wake me up when this is better than WinDS .5


----------



## sipoon (Apr 3, 2007)

It's a neato idea,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  well done, can't wait to see more....

though  i have one thing to ask...

Don't you think HoBro sounds like something off deuce bigalow ?


----------



## felix123 (Apr 3, 2007)

can anyone get en.wikipedia.org to work?


----------



## Mollusk (Apr 3, 2007)

For those who want a sneak peak of the new display engine (WIP...), I posted a short video on my blog... 

Ok, not as impressive as Costello's videos because I used an offline version to do this, but it does use a jpeg file (130kB in this example, but the image was pretty tall). 

Perfectly fluid on the DS, all the text (even the small links) are readable on DS (not too much on that video though ^^).

Any comments/suggestions will be very appreciated ^^


----------



## garcea (Apr 3, 2007)

When I try to open the DSHobro.exe file in my PC it says this : "No se encontro el proceso especificado" => in english "Couldn't find the right process" HELP!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sorry for my english)


----------



## lagman (Apr 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Mollusk @ Apr 3 2007 said:


> For those who want a sneak peak of the new display engine (WIP...), I posted a short video on my blog...
> 
> Ok, not as impressive as Costello's videos because I used an offline version to do this, but it does use a jpeg file (130kB in this example, but the image was pretty tall).
> 
> ...








 It looks awesome, can´t wait. 
And the web used for the demo...._touché_


----------



## Verocity (Apr 4, 2007)

The latest development. Thanks for letting me test it Mollusk.


----------



## Costello (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks for recoding the vid, verocity
although you missed a few cool things like
- pressing the L (or R, if you're left handed) button swaps screens and lets you click links on the bottom screen using the stylus.

and this is only the interface - it's not part of DSHobro yet.
It will be in version 0.2 !


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 4, 2007)

oo-la-la!!!!!
scrolling... *drools*


----------



## Verocity (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Costello..forgot about the L and R, its kinda hard though to swap screen while holding that down, thats a suggestion.

Also Mollusk had some what agreed that I could help with some of the GUI creation. I look forward to helping you guys.

Also I just found a tripod for my camera..better videos from now on..


----------



## Relys (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeeexy! I can do videos if anyone wants!


----------



## garcea (Apr 4, 2007)

Can somebody help me ??????????


----------



## Verocity (Apr 4, 2007)

uh, whats the problem?


----------



## bobrules (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice video, I can't wait for scrolling and zoom, and clicking and everything, best brower ever!


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

I just can´t connect I´ve tried a lot of settings and I always get the same:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Initialising WFC.......
> ....
> 30 seconds or so...
> 
> WFC Connection failed. Please try again or review your WFC settings DSHobro will now terminate.



But it just stays like that, it doesn´t terminate, also the "Connection Log" on the PC app doesn´t show or log anything.

I´m not behind a firewall, and I´m using a R4 if that helps.
BTW Nintendo WiFi works flawlessly.
Suggestions?


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 4, 2007)

Is Linux support possible? Or maybe some kind of DOS version? My hard drive crashed and I'm sick of Windows, so now all I use is SUSE and Ubuntu. WINE doesn't seem to like it... Did you use Microsoft Framework when you designed it? Or does it rely on an external browser (IE)?  :'(


----------



## Mars (Apr 4, 2007)

Would this work if my router isn't listed on NintendoWifi.com as a compatible router with Nintendo Wifi.


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Would this work if my router isn't listed on NintendoWifi.com as a compatible router with Nintendo Wifi.



If it works for another WiFi title, then it should work.


----------



## Costello (Apr 4, 2007)

lagman: newly manufactured DS lites might not be compatible with the latest versions of the DS wifi library...


----------



## lagman (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> lagman: newly manufactured DS lites might not be compatible with the latest versions of the DS wifi library...












 So am I screwed? Is marz93 screwed? Are we both screwed?


----------



## garcea (Apr 4, 2007)

When I try to open the DSHobro.exe file in my PC it says this : "No se encontro el proceso especificado" => in english "Couldn't find the right process" HELP!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (sorry for my english). *that's the problem*


----------



## shurf (Apr 4, 2007)

For those of you having trouble connecting, be sure to input *your own* IP address. It might be the problem since it doesn't do it automatically.


----------



## superrob (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow this rocx.
I cant believe that i trusted the damm gnirfleo.

I like that it doesint use the card as ram. So it would not brake our cards.
But anyway VERY nice done.
Cant wait for 0.2!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 5, 2007)

Can't wait for 0.2, Omg so excited. There's a thing I noticed, when i run DSHobro.exe, it shows connection log and also Web browser, I think there shouldn't be a web browser because it will better protect privacy from someone using the computer. Also I noticed when I goto sites, there are pop ups on my desketop because the Web browser is Ie based I believe?


----------



## Mollusk (Apr 6, 2007)

Verocity made a new video of the WIP yesterday, I uploaded it to youtube : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBLQY9SvZJg



Nothing much added, but has a new interface+keyboard ^^


----------



## Sweet_Ds (Apr 6, 2007)

will it include forms? its important to have forms!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reading the latest post in your blog, this is coming out next week? BTW this looks great, if your gonna make another video soon, can you make a google search in the google website just to prove forms..... good luck!!!! hope your next big project ith costello is big too!!!!


----------



## superrob (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow i cant wait anymore :'(

If 0.2 is not released soon i will explode.
And you dont want me to explode.


----------



## Mollusk (Apr 6, 2007)

The release date : ASAP ^^ So no idea when exactly, sorry.

There are plans on supporting forms, yes


----------



## Costello (Apr 6, 2007)

we work on it everyday, but it might take time...
version 0.1alpha was very quick and not useful at all - we want to make this v0.2 something that you could actually use.


----------



## superrob (Apr 6, 2007)

Jup 0.1a is kinda a preview of what you can make.

But the videos looks good!
Loves the new gui from the last video!

And just a question.
Does it need to write ANYTHING to the card?
Becurse that would destroy our cards.

I know that 0.1a doesint write but maybe thats changed?


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, don't wait too long before you release .2, you could release a .2a or something before releasing .2 if it looks like its going to be a while...Which I hope it's not.

Also, if someone set up a server with this running and gave out the IP of that server, anyone who knew the server's ip could connect with DShobro through that, correct (as long as both the DS and server are connected to the internet, of course)? So if someone did that, no one would have to worry about having to keep their computers on to use this. Or is there a limit to how many DSs can connect to the PC application at one time? Because if there's no limit/limit is at least 15, that would be quite useful.
It's just a thought, may not be plausible.


----------



## superrob (Apr 6, 2007)

I can spot people who are thinking about making a server hosting for DSHoBro xD


----------



## bobrules (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow the newest video looks VERY impressive. Love the scrolling and the new interface. Dramatic improvement from the first version. love to see how this project turns out!


----------



## Mollusk (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Jup 0.1a is kinda a preview of what you can make.
> 
> But the videos looks good!
> Loves the new gui from the last video!
> ...



For now it doesn't write anything to the card. Probably will be used to save options and some form of browsing history, but will not be used extensively, to avoid destroying cards ^^


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Mollusk @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Apr 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Jup 0.1a is kinda a preview of what you can make.
> ...


Good i dont wanna smash more CF cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But i have 3 CF card (8,16,32) who are ready to got owned


----------



## skullstatue (Apr 7, 2007)

Alright, will this function with IE7 or IE6 SP1? Let's see if WINE will work if I install some of this stuff....


----------



## Verocity (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> Well, don't wait too long before you release .2, you could release a .2a or something before releasing .2 if it looks like its going to be a while...Which I hope it's not.
> 
> Also, if someone set up a server with this running and gave out the IP of that server, anyone who knew the server's ip could connect with DShobro through that, correct (as long as both the DS and server are connected to the internet, of course)? So if someone did that, no one would have to worry about having to keep their computers on to use this. Or is there a limit to how many DSs can connect to the PC application at one time? Because if there's no limit/limit is at least 15, that would be quite useful.
> It's just a thought, may not be plausible.




Yes, Costello and Mollusk are working on more than 1 DS's on 1 server. Not sure how many up to but they are working on that.

So you could have Your DS and couple others using your same computer.


----------



## superrob (Apr 7, 2007)

Haha Verocity.
The begining of the DSHoBro hosting services are begining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hehe i can se it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 mounth of hosting 5$





 haha that would come!


----------



## bobrules (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey I hope the big project that includes a browser will support pictures and text.


----------



## UncleChuckle (Apr 8, 2007)

Not tried it yet, but fantastic idea! Such a great idea to have the PC do the work... Nice.

One suggestion for down the line: Alternate rendering methods. The JPEG idea is cool, but what about a text based rendering option as well? This just came to mind so I have no idea how easy or hard that'd be to implement, but for pages with very little in the way of graphics (thinking of Digg, various mobile versions of websites) it'd be interesting.

Regardless, top idea!


----------



## Treikens (Apr 10, 2007)

So you guys can get DSHobro working? It comes on with me but then I don't know what numbers to put in and it never connects, I tried forwarding an ip and port number but still no go it just tries to connect n then fails somethings it connects n fails twice in like a sec n I'm like WTF!? idk what to do, I'm using a M3 Simply and I've been able to use other homebrew wifi appz like DSO -IRC n text browser. Any help would be seriously appreciated cus this looks like an awesome app!!

*Edit:* lol I like figured it out a good 10minutes after posting this, you need the ip of the computer you are running DSHobro on and you need to forward the port you wanna use. Can't wait 'til the new release - love the new keyboard n I also suggest an option to unview the browser on the pc you're using it on and uhm get rid of the pc popups =D


----------



## Relys (Apr 12, 2007)

It was working fine, but now it won't let me connect or anything. It keeps saying connection refused! I'm doing the exsact same thing!


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Apr 17, 2007)

Any help here? I'm using my friend's router to test it out (no router at home) So can I use his router and access my ip, as long as my comp is running the program? Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## lagman (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(kev3458 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Any help here? I'm using my friend's router to test it out (no router at home) So can I use his router and access my ip, as long as my comp is running the program? Thanks. Much appreciated.



Yes.
That´s the beauty.


----------



## OMGWadas1023 (Apr 18, 2007)

ooh he says 0.2 hopefully will be out by the weekend
oh and this is my first post here so hi everybody!


----------



## rjojjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey good work costello im looking ford to .2


----------



## Mars (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome idea!


----------



## OMGWadas1023 (Apr 28, 2007)

hmmm its been a week since the hopeful release date for version 0.2, taking his time


----------



## ambitous21 (May 12, 2007)

thanks for bumping this, cant believe i've never seen it before

tag
*will try it later


----------



## shinmai (Jun 10, 2007)

This is great. It works on kinda the same principle as Opera Mini on cellphones (in that the portable device doesn't do the rendering, but it's handled on a server with superior processing power. This is IMHO a very good way to do this. Although rendering the whole page as a jpeg might not really be optimal, this is on the right track. (The next step would be to process the HTML and images on the PC side, then conver it to some overly-simplified and stripped-down markup, that the DS could render at a nice speed).


Anyways, my point was: GREAT work, keep it up!


----------



## bobrules (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm patiently waiting for the next version


----------



## davos1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Patiently as in it's not gonna come out.


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 4, 2007)

Costello's Hard drive broke, so all the data was lost.
That's why it's taking a long time for the next release.


----------



## fischju_original (Jul 4, 2007)

I am the most stupid jerk on earth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




everyone, talk to me on IRC and call me names


----------

